# weed and feed - opinions?



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll never use it again....only Scott's products.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Why?

(just wanna see if your experiences match what I've been hearing... if they do, which I presume they will, why the hell do they even make it!?)


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know what grass I have (just the typical grass found in the midwest I guess), but when we moved in it was mostly weeds, except for the large patches that were missing b/c the previous owners dog kinda destroyed most of the lawn). We put some weed-n-feed on it in July and it seemed to help quite a bit. We're getting ready to use some Scott's patch stuff to get some grass to grow in the bare areas and may hit with another round of weed-n-feed later in the fall.

First time home owner so I'm not quite sure what I should be looking for, but we've got less weeds and thicker, greener grass. But the thicker, greener grass could just be due to the regular watering the lawn wasn't getting with the previous owner.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Weed & Feed has the ability to harm you lawn (speaking from experience) Scott's won't harm it. If you get carried away with weed & feed, it will burn your lawn.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Are you asking about a Brand of Product or type of product? Scotts also makes a weed and feed product which is a mix of 2,4 D and fertilizer... Wilson also makes a "weed and feed" product.

I live in Zone 8 in the pacific northwest and have a long growing season and weed friendly. I've used the Wilson product and find it very useful if there's a lawn full of weeds. I still do spot hand removal for things like dandelion, but trying to remove creeping charlie, field bind weed and creeping buttercup is near impossible to do by hand.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

slakker said:


> Are you asking about a Brand of Product or type of product? Scotts also makes a weed and feed product which is a mix of 2,4 D and fertilizer... Wilson also makes a "weed and feed" product.
> 
> I live in Zone 8 in the pacific northwest and have a long growing season and weed friendly. I've used the Wilson product and find it very useful if there's a lawn full of weeds. I still do spot hand removal for things like dandelion, but trying to remove creeping charlie, field bind weed and creeping buttercup is near impossible to do by hand.


I *thought* there was only 1 kind of weed and feed, but I guess my question would just be in general for this type of product. I've got a ton of weed patches and I really want my bermuda to be stronger before it goes dormant and I overseed with rye (which is so soon that it's probably pointless trying to help mature my bermuda at this time..... but on the other hand the weeds will just overtake the rye too, so perhaps a good weed and feed is in order right before I add amendments / rye seed for the winter? <central FL btw>).


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm nowhere near Florida,(upstate NY!) but my first and only choice for a weed and feed type product is *Scott's Super turf builder* (the feed) with *Plus2*(the weed).I dont go wrong with it here,lawn is beautiful.Look on the bag,or better call Scott's and see if it's for your type grass.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

Scotts does make a great product and I use it as well... but regardless of which brand you use, check the active ingredients for both "weed" and "feed". 2,4D is a very common herbicide and can control a whole whack of broadleaf weeds, so check to make sure whatever herbicide is in the product can control the weeds you have. In terms of feed, the N, P and K ratios may vary and they also vary in release.

I think Scotts has a slow release as well as they mechanically bond the N,P,K so it gets even distribution.

I'm far from an expert, but these are the things I was told to look for.


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry for the thread hijack, but it's a great topic.

We have some weeds, but some areas of the lawn are fairly nice. There's a mix of weeds throughout, and also some clover in one 6x6' area. I purchased Scott's Wintercare (without the Plus2 weed killer stuff). Should I return it for the Wintercare Plus2? Or, should the fertilizer in the regular Wintercare work well enough to help the grass come back very strong next spring and not let the weeds run rampant?

I plan to pull whatever weeds I can by hand before applying the Scott's in a few weeks, but that won't get the crabgrass or clover. On that note -- will the Wintercare help the grass overtake the clover? Or will I be better off overseeding the clover areas (and thin areas) in the early spring?

Thanks


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

hijacker!


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Weed & Feed has the ability to harm you lawn (speaking from experience) Scott's won't harm it. If you get carried away with weed & feed, it will burn your lawn.


 
I thought if you get carried away with any fertilizer or herbicide it will burn your lawn.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

jkrodger said:


> I thought if you get carried away with any fertilizer or herbicide it will burn your lawn.


Not true with Scotts....unless you put so much down that it looked like you had a blizzard in July.

Spectrum Weed & Feed from Lowes is the product that ruined my lawn last year.


----------



## funnyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

The only thing that will never burn is worm poop. I make my own worm castings by feeding my horses' poop to a bed of earth worms, & I have all the fertilizer I need, it's slow release, full of microbes, and never burns. Plus, I get rid of all that manure. But, you can do it with your household garbage and clippings. Doesn't do much for the weeds, I confess.


----------

